# Any advice on how to start with classical guitar?



## BlueRiver

Hi!

I have a question. I'm playing guitar for about 4 years, and am playing an acoustic (also electro-acoustic) steel string guitar, and electric guitar. I'm used to playing both with a pick and my fingers (steel-string fingerstyle playing). Quite good with both soloing, chords, scales, and knowing tones on the fingerboard. I usually read tabs, although I also know notes in both bass and treble cleff (have played violin, cello, and some piano in music school when younger), just never used them for the guitar, but I'd be okay with spending time (as much as needed) to learn that. 

Now I'm interested in broadening my knowledge about guitars. As I'm used to playing on steel-string acoustic and electric, I'm now thinking about trying out some classical guitar techniques. I love its sound and love them in both Latin and Classical music. 

I know the basic differences between steel-stringed and classical guitars, such as strings, neck, shape, but know nearly nothing about classical guitar playing techniques. In past I tried out a classical guitar, just to see how it feels, but played it like my acoustic. 

I'm now really in need of some advice. I'm quite seriously thinking about starting to learn. Now... would it be okay for me to try out with classical guitar? How difficult is usually the transition from other types of guitars (acoustic, electric) to this one? What's different with classical guitar playing, technically speaking? Would I have much trouble with reading sheet music for a guitar?
What should I be aware of? What kind of classical guitars would be a good starter guitar? Also, can you recommend any good book for starting out? Does anybody have some knowledge or experience on that matter and any advice for me about how to proceed?

Thank you very much!


----------



## tdc

Get yourself a good teacher. Learning to read the notes shouldn't be too difficult for you considering your past experience, but in terms of learning the proper technique you definitely should get a teacher. The DvD _Pumping Nylon_ with Scott Tenant I've found is a good resource to use in addition to regular lessons.


----------

